# DirecTV Rumors



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Here are some RUMORS about DirecTV I have heard from a few of my sources. Remember these are JUST rumors at this point. DirecTV will not acknowledge any rumor until they officially anounce the change. 

1) More International Channels Coming Soon

2) More Movie Channels Coming Soon.

Here is the big one...

Dropping the Mirroring Fee on all aditional receivers. The key here is that the additional receiver MUST be hooked to a phone line at ALL TIMES, or a mirroring fee WILL be charged.

DirecTV will also be doing a huge marketing push for cable subscribers. I expect someexciting new promotions coming soon.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Excellent. Never really liked the mirroring fee.


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

Thank for the info Scott, I have four receivers that would be great.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

HBO Comedy should get added i Miss it  

Thats the only channel I Miss from cable


----------



## Eyedox (Nov 25, 2002)

I'll bet they are adding a few more CINEMAX channels to mirror what DISH Network has added. Hopefully, they won't forget about ThrillerMAX like DISH did. I hope that DISH follows DirecTV's lead on dropping the $5 MIRRORING FEE also. It's always been such a B.S. charge if ever there were. I also know that DISH isn't charging for PVR functions on their new STB's, and DirecTV recently reduced theirs to $5/mo (from $10/mo) ... but DirecTV should drop the PVR charge completely. If it's because they are paying a license fee from TIVO, screw 'em ... Build your OWN PVR's D*, then and drop TIVO.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

With four receivers, I'd be happy to save $15 each month. One of them is a pain to hook up a phone line to, but I guess I can run a little wire to save $60 per year. 

Saving $15 per month will give me incentive to get a movie package.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

BTW I also heard that some announcements will be made sometime on or around Jan. 25th.

It's going to be exciting for DirecTV folks.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

HMMMMM, how will they enforce the "must be connected at all times to a phone line" rule? If this means that you must get an extra line, well that just wipes out any savings. If their only enforcement is the retailers, then I can personally tell you that will be about as enforced as J-walking. I hope it's just the call at 3am type of enforcement they are talking about. 
HOW ABOUT THIS THOUGH. IF THEY REQUIRE THE PHONE LINE BE CONNECTED, I WOULD WANT NO MIRRORING FEE FOR PPV TOO!!! HOW ABOUT THAT?? You order the PPV with the remote for $3.99 and it automatically calls out and updates all receivers to get the All-Day-Dish/Blockbuster-Ticket.
THIS COULD THE "CABLE KILLER".


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

Oh, will this be for both new and existing customers or only new ones.?


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

BTW: I'll tell you the what the "Cable Killer" will be, that's easy. it's the cellular broadband that's slowly happening. Right now it's against the TOS to used Sprint PCS Vision for your computer, but it can be done, and in this cutthroat wireless market which is as cutthroat as any, some company will eventtually offer an unlimited 3G internet access deal at a competitive price.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eyedox _
> *I'll bet they are adding a few more CINEMAX channels to mirror what DISH Network has added. Hopefully, they won't forget about ThrillerMAX like DISH did. I hope that DISH follows DirecTV's lead on dropping the $5 MIRRORING FEE also. It's always been such a B.S. charge if ever there were. I also know that DISH isn't charging for PVR functions on their new STB's, and DirecTV recently reduced theirs to $5/mo (from $10/mo) ... but DirecTV should drop the PVR charge completely. If it's because they are paying a license fee from TIVO, screw 'em ... Build your OWN PVR's D*, then and drop TIVO. *


Trust me when I say, anyone with a Directv PVR (DirecTivo or Ultimatetv) doesn't care much about the $5 - $10 per month fee. The equipment works without fail with features that the "free" PVR's from the competition will either never have or will only have after years of development. Also, with an initial cost of around $200, people can afford two dual-tuner PVR's for the price of one dual-tuner PVR from the competition.

You have seen what a PVR developed in-house is. It consists if continual resets and downloads. The killer to me is the no parental controls on the 721 - $500 and no way to block your kids from seeing what you don't want them to. I say keep Tivo developing the PVR software and anyone with the service will gladly pay the $5 per month ($.17 per day).

I like the idea of ordering PPV and having it on all receivers.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> Build your OWN PVR's D*, then and drop TIVO


Uh thats why I have a PVR, BECAUSE of TiVo. Anyway DirecTV does build their own PVR though Hughes, Hughes just makes better equipment than Dish can. BTW DirecTiVos are now know as Direct DVRs. All mention of TiVo has been removed from them in the software with the latest update to Version 3.0.


----------



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2002)

I hope for HBO Comedy and Showtime Beyond


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rick P _
> *I hope for HBO Comedy and Showtime Beyond *


Yeah Me too

Its my 60th Post


----------



## Richssat (Jul 2, 2002)

Dropping the mirroring fee would be cool. It would be even cooler if D*s phone line policy was explained to customers when they purchase the equipment. Most customers know nothing about phone lines until the tech shows up at their house to install the system. 

Are they going to set a maximum number of receivers per account? With receivers as cheap as they are nowadays they better either do that or get their switchgear squared away. There are quite a few compatibility issues with all the dish/switch combos out there not to mention the price for them (priced good quality 5x8 switch recently?). A lot of folks are going to probably chase cable completely out of their house and run D* in every room rather then just the common living room, master bedroom set up. 

Howsabout built in wireless phone jacks in the new boxes. That seems like it would be a smart move. Most of the time it is more difficult to get a phone line to the TV location then it is to get the satellite feed there.

Personally I think D* removing all traces of the TiVo name from its DVR is a bad move. TiVo is a market name, DVR just doesn't do it. Plus people love the little TiVo guy. 

I am really curious to see what the Jan 25th announcements are going to be. As a tech you would think I would have some heads up on changes that D* plans on making. The truth is that I get most of my info from these boards.


----------



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2002)

WHy are people saying that DTV is removing the TiVo name from the DVR? Who's that little guy on the front of the HDVR2?? Yeah him with the black body? What's that written on his chest? oh yeah TIVO.

And there is is again, right there on the top of the 'DirecTV Central' screen... TIVO.

Oh looking, on the Hughes box.. right there on the top of it.. there he is again... TIVO

They're just making it 'powered by TiVo'.. maybe to DIFFERENTIATE it from the stand-alone TiVo's so people know there is a difference.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Whats your point? TiVo doesn't make the unit, they don't handle tech support, they don't handle the daily phone calls, they don't handle the fees. TiVo is irrelevant on the box anymore, its all DirecTV.


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

Rick P's point is probably that TiVo still makes the software which "makes or breaks" the box. The software differentiates the boxes that work from those that are a nightmare ( coming from the dishplayer I know all about it ). Even the chairman of the FCC talks about his TiVo box.

Dropping the mirror fee would let my wireless modem jacks pay for themselves.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffwtux _
> *HMMMMM, how will they enforce the "must be connected at all times to a phone line" rule? If this means that you must get an extra line, well that just wipes out any savings. *


They can send out a signal to force your unit to call in every month. I leave my receivers connected to the phone line, just because I decided that it was a good thing to do, and TiVo requires it for the daily call. Here is how DirecTV has been trying to encourage people to connect to the phone line:

Saying that you are required to have your receivers hooked up to the phone line for multi receiver setups. (Although I think this isn't really enforced that much)

Requiring the phone line for DirecTV DVR (TiVo). New Series 2 TiVo standalones can use broadband via a USB dongle, but the new DirecTV Series 2 TiVo's cannot. They have to use the phone line for the daily call.

Requiring the phone line for premium sports packages.

Using the phone line for certain Wink transactions.

I would much rather have them stick an ethernet port in the back of each receiver and give us the option of either broadband or phone line.

And oh yeah, if they discover that you're paying no mirroring fee and your receivers aren't connected to the phone line, they can either shut you off or charge you the mirroring fee.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LarryS _
> * Even the chairman of the FCC talks about his TiVo box. *


Maybe that's why he didn't let the merger go through


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *Whats your point? TiVo doesn't make the unit, they don't handle tech support, they don't handle the daily phone calls, they don't handle the fees. TiVo is irrelevant on the box anymore, its all DirecTV. *


Fom what I see, the daily phone calls still go through TiVo. They also handle the software updates, and (unofficially) handle the support on TiVoCommunity.com. And when my Sony DirecTiVo was upgraded to 3.1, it kept most of the TiVo branding. It just merged the setup menus and renamed "TiVo central" to DirecTV Central.

I think DirecTV wants to make it clear that the DirecTiVo boxes are DirecTV boxes with TiVo software, not TiVo boxes with DirecTV.


----------



## Tim (Apr 24, 2002)

Scott- if the mirroring fee goes away I go to CC or BB ready to pull the trigger on 1 DTivo box and 3 slaves. Now that Richmond locals are up I have every reason to go steady with D*. 1-10, how confident are you the fees will drop?


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

This rumor about dropping mirroring fees comes up every six months. I can't say for sure that it won't happen, but I think it is wishful thinking. The mirroring fee brings in over 2 million a month to DirecTV accroding to a statement i read over a year ago. Thats a hard number to replace. Also I believe that the providers have to pay a monthly access card license based upon the number of active receivers. So statements that "it costs nothing for service to additional receivers" is not correct.
If the providers do drop mirroring fees, look for them to be hidden or bundled into the basic price. For example, all subscription going up by 5 bucks a month and you are allowed to activate a second receiver. This is the way digitial cable does it.
The moral is to look at what your total cost is per month for the services and number of TVs you want. DBS beats digital cable just about everywhere on price.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Why drop the extra outlet fee if they need more money and raised the programming prices? If anything, after the combining of packages and if the extra outlet fee is dropped, the bills would be coming down in price, therefore not bringing in the extra revenue they need to make up for their increases programming prices they talk about.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Or maybe they want to build market share and increase the value of the company... I'd think a larger DirecTV would fetch more money than a smaller one. :shrug:


----------



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2002)

OK.. the name of the game is 'speculation'..

Movie Channels - DTV does a 'see you and raise you' on HBO/Showtime/Cinemax. Adds the FULL MONTY on all (that would be HBO Comedy, Showtime Beyond, Showtime Women, ThrillerMAX, etc.. etc..) without raising the monthly charge. 

PVR/Recievers/Fees - Maintain the $4.99/mo on the DVR but kill the fee on ADDITIONAL receivers (DVR or otherwise) if you keep it plugged in the phone line.

Receiver costs - they already have beat the E* 721 on price with the HDVR2. Have you tried to find a 40gb ddrive in the stores lately? Hard. Almost as hard for a 60gb. Perhaps they do an HDVR3 with a 80-100-120gb drive? or increase the stock drive on the HDVR2 to 80gb?

If they did the programming upgrades above, then they are beyond E* in programming. If they did drop the additional receiver fees then they beat E*'s package prices if you have more than one receiver.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

TiVo is what *made* the "DirecTV Digital Video Recorder powered by TiVo" a success.
Beside, wasn't "DirecTV with TiVo" much easier to say??



> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *Whats your point? TiVo doesn't make the unit, they don't handle tech support, they don't handle the daily phone calls, they don't handle the fees. TiVo is irrelevant on the box anymore, its all DirecTV. *


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EricG _
> *TiVo is what made the "DirecTV Digital Video Recorder powered by TiVo" a success.
> Beside, wasn't "DirecTV with TiVo" much easier to say??
> 
> *


I actually don't care for the term DVR. Why change it when everyone knows what a PVR (ok maybe everyone in present company). I like to refer to my receiver as DirecTiVo and most likely still will. Has anyone rebooted the DirecTiVo yet to see if the little "TiVo Man" does his dance?


----------



## duffin (Aug 21, 2002)

I'm crossing my fingers that D* announces HDTV national network package for those in markets with corporate owned affiliates since I can't receive OTA HDTV from the locals.

That will get Charlie's blood boiling when he promised he was working on this for E* at CES.


----------



## zlt1 (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *
> 
> I actually don't care for the term DVR. Why change it when everyone knows what a PVR (ok maybe everyone in present company). I like to refer to my receiver as DirecTiVo and most likely still will. Has anyone rebooted the DirecTiVo yet to see if the little "TiVo Man" does his dance? *


Yes my T60 does, but Philips doesn't...

TivoPony says not to discuss it much unless you want DTV to have TiVo "fix" the software


----------



## BobCA (Sep 3, 2002)

Scott, thanks for posting the "rumors".

I've been waiting for Directv to add some movie channels for a while. I've e-mailed them several times in the last 6 months. HBO Comedy and Starz Cinema would both be nice to have. 

My guess is that good old fashion competition is driving these changes. 
Both Digital cable and E* offer more complete premium channel selection then D*. Both also offer international programming that D* does not. 

In my area, cable has been offering additional outlets free of charge or
for just .99 a month. I just may add a second receiver in the bedroom now. 

This may also benefit E* customers as well. If both D* and cable drop or reduce additional outlet fees, E* will likely do the same (in time) to stay competitive themselves.

Great month for DBS news! First HD PVR's are coming, and now this.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Personally I would love the option to not have to have a phone line connected and still pay the mirror fee. This would allow me to finally get rid of my land based phone line and save me $30 a month. With the $10 in mirror fee, I'd come out $20 a month ahead. Sign me up!


----------



## David W (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *
> 
> I actually don't care for the term DVR. Why change it when everyone knows what a PVR (ok maybe everyone in present company). I like to refer to my receiver as DirecTiVo and most likely still will. *


I can see Tivo doing marketing in the future to encourage others to _not_ use the Tivo name to apply to all PVRs. Xerox and Coke have advertising and training campaigns to encourage users not to say they are Xeroxing a document or offering someone a coke when it's really Pepsi. If they don't protect their trademark, anyone will be able to use the generic name.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I imagine those with 3 or more rooms connected to a receiver would be having a disadvantage in having to pay an extra $10+ per month while with cable you do not, so it makes cable look that much better, but thats if its analog cable, but not with digital cable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2003)

>> Originally posted by EricG 
>> TiVo is what made the "DirecTV Digital Video Recorder powered by TiVo" a 
>> success. Beside, wasn't "DirecTV with TiVo" much easier to say?? <<

Personally I would have preferred  "DirecTivo". I still don't know why they
didn't call it that -- it's just a natural.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

If E* gets national feeds for HDTV locals (more than just CBS), it's the end for me and DirecTV, even though I love my 3 DirecTiVos dearly.

If D* can just get CBS-HD I'll stick it out with D. I'm just very tired of HDNet.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

I really can't see that happening! That's an awful lot of loot DirecTV would be throwing away! Why?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

They are getting away with it now, why would they not get away with it in the future? If digital cable is doing away with the fee then yes, there may be a good reason, but if people could actually take the receiver from place to place without a phone line connection then that fee would not be a problem because of movability.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *
> 
> Uh thats why I have a PVR, BECAUSE of TiVo. Anyway DirecTV does build their own PVR though Hughes, Hughes just makes better equipment than Dish can. BTW DirecTiVos are now know as Direct DVRs. All mention of TiVo has been removed from them in the software with the latest update to Version 3.0. *


That is not quite accurate. There are many references to TiVo in the new software, including the little TiVo guy sitting on top of the Now Playing list, and TiVolution Magazine.

The Sony T-60 for some reason has retained the TiVo animation sequence as well.

I don't think DirecTV is quite ready to completely throw away the TiVo brand association. That would be a mistake, IMHO.


----------



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *BTW I also heard that some announcements will be made sometime on or around Jan. 25th.*


errr.. on Saturday????

(looks at calandar with antici----pation)


----------



## PWenger (Jan 24, 2003)

Yes, is that date still accurate? I am not just in anticipation, I am on pins and needles. And really hoping for Showtime Beyond and HBO Comedy to be part of that announcement...Scott, have you heard any more specifics? I realize they are still rumors, but hey...its what I live for.

I do need a life, don't I?


----------



## zimm0who0net (Aug 27, 2002)

Can anyone explain why DirecTV cares if people hook up their extra receivers to a phone line or not? E* receivers only dial out when you do PPV (or in certain circumstances with their new interactive application). Do DirecTV receivers dial out for other reasons?


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

> *
> 
> errr.. on Saturday????
> 
> (looks at calandar with antici----pation)*


The keyword is "around" so the announcement could have been today, Monday, Tuesday, or it is all bs rumors.

(had to edit quoted wrong post)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I would agree. It would be like Dish Network throwing away the JVC and RCA branding at their Sears, Radio Shack, and Wal-Mart stores.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zimm0who0net _
> *Can anyone explain why DirecTV cares if people hook up their extra receivers to a phone line or not? E* receivers only dial out when you do PPV (or in certain circumstances with their new interactive application). Do DirecTV receivers dial out for other reasons? *


It makes it easier to stop hacking. If a receiver is required to call in, it cannot have a hacked card, or else the hacker will be caught and the receiver shut off. If a receiver never calls in, a hacked card could be used indefinitely unless diabled by other means. That is what I believe they are trying to prevent by having receivers call in.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by karl_f _
> *
> 
> It makes it easier to stop hacking. If a receiver is required to call in, it cannot have a hacked card, or else the hacker will be caught and the receiver shut off. If a receiver never calls in, a hacked card could be used indefinitely unless diabled by other means. That is what I believe they are trying to prevent by having receivers call in. *


That really isn't the main reason. The main reason is to prevent "mirroring" to a remote location. If you didn't have to call in, you could "lend" your receiver to your aunt in Roanoke and pay only $4.99 for her to receive all your DTV channels (other than spot beams, maybe.)


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

That is true, although if you are "mirroring" in a different location, you are still paying at least the mirroring fee. A hacker is paying nothing. It could be combination of the two, or could just be a marketing gimmick (if it is even true) to get more subs. :shrug: Only they know for sure and you know how tight-lipped D* is about future goings on.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Do DirecTv receivers have a location ID like the Dish Network receivers do? Why could this not be used?


----------



## bcushman (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShiningBengal _
> *
> 
> That really isn't the main reason. The main reason is to prevent "mirroring" to a remote location. If you didn't have to call in, you could "lend" your receiver to your aunt in Roanoke and pay only $4.99 for her to receive all your DTV channels (other than spot beams, maybe.) *


I presently have a dish installed on our cabin in Vermont and take my second (mirrored) receiver there for 4 or 5 days every other week. I pay for the mirrored receiver, but of course do not have it attached to a phone line in VT. Hopefully I can continue to pay the $4.99 a month assuming the change takes effect.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmmm....... 

If DirecTV drops the mirroring fees, then I might be willing to jump from E* to D*, even if it means losing my Superstations (which are no longer necessary, but nice to have). In addition, the Total Choice Plus Package appears to have the same channels as AT-150 with the following exceptions:

- No TMC-West or TMC-West-Extra (which I don't watch)
- No Encore or Encore Theme Channels
- Different Public Interest Channels
- Fewer Shop At Home
- No GAC

The only catch is the equipment. I would probably go with a dual-tuner PVR for myself, plus two other receivers for my mother. If the wiring is good enough for Dish, it should be good enough for DirecTV, and they would have to run one more line for the DirecTivo in my room. 

I wonder how much it would be to get total choice plus and the spanish language channels.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I know of people that have one receiver in one location and another reciever at another location which is their second home or cabin or in their garage not far from their house.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rick P _
> *
> 
> errr.. on Saturday????
> ...


Any news yet?


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

When i called D* about the increase they said there would be a note about the increases in your next bill.


----------



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2002)

I want my HBO Comedy! and Showtime Beyond!!


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rick P _
> *I want my HBO Comedy! and Showtime Beyond!! *


I would like those channels as well....but i wouldn't count on it....:shrug:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Dish Network has them.


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Dish Network has them. *


Good for you, but i have a dual tuner dvr that actually works as advertised.....:lol:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Ouch! :rotfl:


----------



## jasonf (Jul 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Dish Network has them. *


thanks, but I think we all know that. Just like we all know about who has the better PVR currrently too....


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

E-mail from DirecTV:

Dear Ray,

Thanks for writing. As you have heard, DIRECTV is planning on 
increasing the prices on some of our programming packages. However, 
we're still working out details, so I do not have any more information 
at this time. Once the details are finalized, we'll notify all 
customers who will be affected either by a letter or by including 
information in our monthly bill at least 30 days before any increase. Be
sure to open and read any mail you receive from us. Thanks again for 
your interest and stay tuned to DIRECTV.com for more information as it 
becomes available.

Monica
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *BTW I also heard that some announcements will be made sometime on or around Jan. 25th. *


Well, he didn't say Jan 25th of which year :hi:  

come'on Scott... whatcha hear????


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rick P _
> *
> 
> Well, he didn't say Jan 25th of which year :hi:
> ...


Dude........Relax......:grin:


----------



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2002)

(remove the caffine IV)

I am relaxed


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I was not trying to be smart, just simply stating that they have them in case someone did not know. I know that DirecTv has channels that Dish does not have as well. I figured since Dish had them that DirecTv would add them later because usually when one provider adds a channel the other will later on. And yes, DirecTv probably does have a better dual pvr unit which more than makes up for a couple of channels.


----------



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2002)

Well.. I'm still wondering what Scott was talking about...


----------



## jasonf (Jul 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *I was not trying to be smart, just simply stating that they have them in case someone did not know. I know that DirecTv has channels that Dish does not have as well. I figured since Dish had them that DirecTv would add them later because usually when one provider adds a channel the other will later on. And yes, DirecTv probably does have a better dual pvr unit which more than makes up for a couple of channels. *


your forgiven 

now.......where are my new channels. I think the channels are coming in March or end of Feb. The doing away of the $4.99 fee seems pretty hard to swallow so I'm not getting excited about it yet.

BTW - does anyone remember youngone? I wonder if it was Scott the whole time  (joking)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Youngone sounds familiar.


----------



## gawise (Nov 2, 2002)

youngone was a hoax!! He had a friend at E*for a while, but was not all that reliable.

I wrote him an email once, and he wrote back but had his real name in the "From" box. 

He used to make claims as youngone, and then log on as his real name, and support youngone's statements by saying..."Yes, I can confirm that...I heard it from an E* representative."

Youngone was a sham!!

Greg in Baltimore


----------



## PWenger (Jan 24, 2003)

Has Scott abandoned this thread? No more information? On pins and needles again...

(I still have no life, do I?)


----------



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2002)

I thnk he's ignoring us....
or his source dried up...

either way, throw us a fricking bone SCOTT!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

I heard from a reliable source that the additional 50 local channels for D* has been announced this week but My source would only tell me that South Bend , IN will be added Nov. 1st this year. Anyone know where to get the list?

James


----------



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2002)

Scottie!!!!

ok, you missed Jan 25, but now it's Feb 25... say something to us at least.. it's not nice to ignore your fans


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Err sorry I have heard nothing, I know some folks at DirecTV are mad at me for posting my news about ESPN-HD. (I know a bunch of people who work at ESPN thats how I got my ESPN news)

When I hear something I can pass on to everyone I will.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Welcome back to the thread Scott....


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Sorry I have been sick with Kidney stones, and haven't been spending much time online. I think the stone moved and I am feeling much better today.


----------

